# GUN REST WALKING STICK



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

When a friend, a hunter, asked me to make a walking stick that would serve as a support for his shotgun ...
I said ok
But instead of a stick, I made four.

Quando um amigo, caçador, me pediu para fazer uma vara de caminhada que servisse como suporte da sua espingarda...
Eu disse: Ok
Mas em vez de uma vara, fiz quatro.


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Made of eucalyptus wood and the V of lime wood.

Feito de madeira de eucalipto e o V de madeira de limoeiro.


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Made of Eucalyptus wood.

Feito de madeira de eucalipto.


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Made of olive wood and burned to create the camouflaged look.

Feito de madeira de oliveira e queimada para criar o aspecto camuflado.


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

I do not know the name of the wood.
Very light, white and soft.

Desconheço o nome da madeira.
Muito leve, branca e macia.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you again. All are very nice. Has your friend had a chance to choose one yet?


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Good afternoon.
He chose the one of eucalyptus, with the metallic part of red color.

Boa tarde.

Ele escolheu a de eucalipto, com a peça metálica de cor vermelho.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice work, Xutos. The olive wood one with the scorch marks is pretty cool.

What was the metal part on the one your friend chose originally?


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

It is a stand for hanging bikes, on the wall.

Made of metal and coated with red rubber.

I adapted it at the top.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice work. I like the one with the wood burning designs on it best.


----------

